# What's on Netflix



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all!

What is on Netflix?

I am sure some of you use it. I am interested but dont want to sign up before I know what is there. 

Regards

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> What is on Netflix?
> 
> ...


Netflix is only available in the UK unless you have something like expatshield which makes it look as though you are in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah I have some different Vpn so that is no problem. And I know that many have the same in Cyprus. But I dont want to pay for something before I know whats there. I subscribe to different services like this but only for Swedish TV

So I am still interested what Netflix have to offer

Anders


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been suscribed to netflix in england for five months now. The content is quite vast with lot's of classic and contemporary tv series and films there is no recent block busters but at the price I find it very good value for money


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Veronica, can you tell me more about expatshield please? it sounds very interesting


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

peterandyana said:


> Veronica, can you tell me more about expatshield please? it sounds very interesting


Its just a free to download programme which when activated changes your Ip address to look as though you are in the UK. This means that things like netflix and other websites which block you if you are abroad think you are in the Uk.


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Its just a free to download programme which when activated changes your Ip address to look as though you are in the UK. This means that things like netflix and other websites which block you if you are abroad think you are in the Uk.


thanks for that veronica, i will be sure to use that in cyprus


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Is there any competitors out there. I read a lot that Netflix have big economic problems.

I am testing now for a month free and there is a lot interesting to look at

Anders


----------

